# Brasilia on demand grinder West Yorkshire £110 Gumtree



## russe11 (May 12, 2012)

Don't know a lot about grinders, is this any good? Seems cheap?

http://www.gumtree.com/p/other-kitchen-appliances/brasilia-on-demand-coffee-grinder/1122753105


----------



## CamV6 (Feb 7, 2012)

That's a great price for a really good grinder so if you are in the market or one I'd say snap it up pronto!


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

Looks like an early model RR55OD.

The early model didn't have a display on the control unit so no shot count. I believe that setting the dosage time is done by manually starting and stopping the grinder while in program mode. The newer model has a small display and you can set the dosage by programming in the grind time in 1/10th of a second.

Good price for an ondemand grinder that is at the very least is equivalent to, but probably better than a Mazzer Super Jolly.


----------



## russe11 (May 12, 2012)

CamV6 said:


> That's a great price for a really good grinder so if you are in the market or one I'd say snap it up pronto!


I did think it looked a bit of a bargain, what with new burrs as well. Unfortunately I'm in Bristol. It's more for someone else's benefit really.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Total and utter bargain


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

minutes away from where I'm working at the mo. But I most definitely dont need it.


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Looks like a bargain! This would be a great start for any newbie.

I'm not looking... I don't need any more..


----------



## russe11 (May 12, 2012)

This has been reduced to 85 quid now!!


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

Snaffled. By me. I hope this one can just be used as opposed to being another project that is.


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

Does anyone know about a smaller cupping size hopper for this puppy? A kilo hopper is a bit much even with my current consumption.


----------



## russe11 (May 12, 2012)

Nice one! Wish it was close to me... think I would have gone for it as well!


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

russe11 said:


> Nice one! Wish it was close to me... think I would have gone for it as well!


Thanks for the heads up. Very kind.


----------



## russe11 (May 12, 2012)

yeah a new smaller hopper is £200







cant win them all!


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

Great seeing the forum find bargains for each other.


----------



## russe11 (May 12, 2012)

I'm just hoping I get discount on it if ridland sells it!


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

russe11 said:


> I'm just hoping I get discount on it if ridland sells it!


I will have to sell on a couple of grinders soon. If you need a loaner grinder, let me know and I will do what I can to help out. Waiting on new burrs and some odds and sods. Reminder to self to chase that all up.


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

I use a 52mm collapsible camera lens hood on mine. Holds enough beans for probably 4 or 5 shots and a slap with the palm of my hand puffs out retained grinds after grinding.



ridland said:


> Does anyone know about a smaller cupping size hopper for this puppy? A kilo hopper is a bit much even with my current consumption.


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

I've picked it up. Was 30 mins early and stopped in the local pub for a half. I think it was the Royston Vasey Working Men's Club!! Really nice guy selling the grinder, told me he worked for a coffee company and would give me some beans to go with the grinder. Lots of good roasters in West Yorkshire, so I thought I was quids in.

He works for UCC who supply McDonalds and Greggs with Themoplans. Beans were so burnt and oily that they were greasy. Now I have to clean it thoroughly before I let any of my lovely Rave or Hasbean supply near the grinder.

Still I'm loving the grinder. Really good condition and new burrs. Plastics should clean up with some soap and water and its on the front line in the morning.


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

If I recall The League of Gentlemen was filmed on Wessenden Head Rd, one of the roads leading out of Meltham

Ian


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

I thought it was shot mainly in Hadfield near Glossop ?

http://www.leagueofgentlemen.co.uk/hadfield1.shtml

I actually lived in Hadfield as young boy


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

I definitely was not local. Lucky to escape with my life.


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

Grinder disassembled, hoover, scrubbed, plastic bits washed and its sparkly like new. Getting quite a bit of static in the funnel making the setting of OD doses a bit difficult. There must be an easier way!!

Oh and trying to dial in and set the OD doses up at 23:00 not my best idea. SWMBO had a face of thunder. "Coffee dear?" Barely escaped with my life.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

ridland said:


> He works for UCC who supply McDonalds and Greggs with Themoplans. Beans were so burnt and oily that they were greasy. Now I have to clean it thoroughly before I let any of my lovely Rave or Hasbean supply near the grinder.


That's who I got my Mythos from. The rep gave me a kilo of their good beans, which were reasonably fresh and while they weren't my ideal beans in terms of taste they weren't offensive. She also gave me a kilo of beans which by her own admission weren't that great - think that's the mega mass produced ones. Haven't even opened them.


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

Ridland, the static issue is a pain in the butt isn't it. Fortunately I can offer hope







Does yours have a metal or plastic flap over the exit hole in the funnel. You need to fabricate a metal flap for this so you can subtly bend it to get just the correct distance. You need around a 4mm gap at the bottom. Too big a gap and you will get static, too small and it will restrict too much and be clumpy.

Mine originally had horrendous static issues ;


----------



## CamV6 (Feb 7, 2012)

Well done with the flap. I never mastered it with mine


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

I think it was just luck and persistence that got mine working Cam. I just posted to offer hope that it IS possible.


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

Mine has a metal flap and still having to smack the funnel quite firmly to get the last of the grinds out.

I would like to take the top burr carrier out to check on the burrs and just give it a lice clean. It isn't obvious to me how this is done.

Some pointers would be appreciated.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

just unwind it all the way out.


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

Ridland, you need to remove the metal bracket at the back of the grinder (needs a small allen key) then as Dave says the collar can be simply turned ant-clockwise until its completely removed.

I also have to give mine 2 or 3 big thwacks to get the last of the grinds out. After grinding I recon there is still 1-1.5g of coffee left in mine that the 2 or 3 thwacks blows out.


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

I have conquered the static, in a way. Almost all of the double dose goes straight through with just a bit hanging on the metal flap. My single dose is set for the shortest burst possible, I give it a quick goose with the single dose button and it all falls into the portafilter. Result.


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

Well done ridland. I suspect you get it even better with just a minute adjustment but if you've got it that close I don't think I'd bother incase I made it worse. On the other hand I probably wouldn't be able to resist the urge to possibly make it just that little bit better


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

The flap itself is made of some sort of spring steel, not just regular stainless or carbon. Therefore it is quite difficult to be precise about how much of a bend you get as your have to bend it more than what you are aiming for and then it springs back to whatever it darn well pleases 

The quick pulse is also good for making up the weight so I am not constantly fiddling with the dosing as setting the OD doses on these 45s is a bit of a gonad ache.


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

I know what you mean ridland, the flap on mine is a "home made" one from a coke can and exhibits the same properties. I found that putting an actual crease into it has helped somewhat but it still took a LOT of trial and error to find the sweet spot.

Setting the OD does is best done by ignoring the timer to start with and just concentrate on getting grind setting correct. Once you have the grind correct to your liking then set the time to give the desired dose. Having said that I do find that the timed dose does vary slightly from day to day presumably because of temperature and humidity. Putting a consistent weight on the beans in (tamper in the grinder throat) helps but I still find it best to slightly over grind and then weigh and discard a bit. It seems pretty constant between grinds on a given day, it's just day to day that it can vary slightly (~0.5-1g variance)


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

I am considering upgrading the electronics to the controls from the 55 as I have found a source for them. I just wonder if they will fit in the space on the 45. If at some point you you could measure the dosing controls on your 55 that would be very appreciated. The mother boards inside appear to be similar dimensions so I believe swapping those won't be a problem. For those wondering why I would do this and not just buy a 55, the Mrs would shoot me if I bought another grinder. If I needed to replace broken parts that would be something else.


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

Oh yes I forgot you don't have a display to simply nudge the time up or down a little. I can imagine that is a pain. I think the controllers are pretty much an easy swap but I'll measure tonight and confirm the dimensions on my RR55OD.

One idea I had over Christmas was to completely replace the control unit with an audrino based one. This way I could potentially have it auto adjust for ambient temperature and humidity and even link it to my phone to store times and grind settings for different beans etc. I did buy an audrino kit but that was as far as it got


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

@ridland, the dimensions of the control box for the RR55OD are 39mm x 82mm and it's roughly 20mm deep at it deepest point


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

I have found that I can source the digital bits but the bits to attach the digital bits to the outside of the grinder are turning out to be a bother to get. @marcuswar, I'm sorry to prevail upon you again, but could you just measure the size of the button & digital display pad, just the height and width. I'm wondering if I can reuse the surround for the digital bits of the 45OD.

Otherwise I suppose I could see if @whiteyj could print me something up on his magical 3d printer.


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

@ridland, I'll check tonight, but at a guess the pad is about 1mm smaller all round.


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

@ridland , just measured the button/display facia and its 33mm wide and 77mm tall.

Hope that helps


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

@marcuswar you are a star, thanks for doing that. It looks like the control panels are going to be a straight swap so I don't have to do any drilling or anything. From what I can see, the motherboard inside is the same as well, so I change the panel and I get the easier to adjust dosing.

I fiddled with the flap hoping to completely conquer the static but have made it worse. Typical. Thank goodness for verniers so I can get back to where I was.


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

You're very welcome ridland, I'm glad it looks like it will all be an easy replacement. Having the ability to just nudge up and down 0.1g will certainly make life much easier.


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

ridland said:


> I fiddled with the flap hoping to completely conquer the static but have made it worse. Typical. Thank goodness for verniers so I can get back to where I was.


Lol... sorry I feel guilty now... I told you not mess with it


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

I got an account with LF now and I get a 50% discount which is great if they actually had the darn part in stock. I can get Motta Europa pitchers for £18 but shipping is a flat £20 so back up to the normal retail price  I can't be bothered enough doing the 3 quotes to set it up as a group buy.


----------

